# Subaru 22b Type UK Enhancement



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all.....following on from another thread regarding this car here are some details.....

I was asked by one of my best friends to Tidy Up his Cars one if which is a Subaru 22b Type UK. It's quite a special car as it's only a One Owner car from new, Number 1 of only 16 UK cars where you had to be chosen by Prodrive/Subaru UK to have the chance to own one! Although it is not used very often it has been driven so to speak and has covered approx 50k. Only minor chips here and there and the usual peppering on the rear sill trim.

Sorry i have no before pics as time was pressing on and to be fair it wasn't really dirty. So usual process to de contaminate and clay the paintwork ready for a light Machine polish. Here are some during and finished pics.....


4.jpg by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


5.jpg by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


6 by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


7.jpg by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


8.jpg by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


9.jpg by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


12.jpg by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


13.jpg by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


14.jpg by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


15.jpg by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


16.jpg by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


17 by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


18.jpg by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


19.jpg by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


20 by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


21.jpg by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


22 by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


23 by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


24.jpg by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


25 by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


26.jpg by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


27.jpg by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


28.jpg by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


29.jpg by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


3.jpg by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


30 by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


2.jpg by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


31.jpg by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie: what a car, looking stunning. Thanks for posting this:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

What a rarity! How many of the 16 are left?


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Surely there's more than 16 22B subarus produced?


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

Subaru Royalty 

One of my all time favourite cars and would love to own one some day.


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Jdm boy said:


> Surely there's more than 16 22B subarus produced?


Yup. Initially 400 JDM models were built and sold out. Then another 24 were built for export markets (16 UK - hence 'Type UK', 5 Australia & 3 prototypes). The prototypes (#000) were owned by Colin McRae, Nicky Grist & David Lapworth. Also, Ryan Giggs & Prince Naseem Hamed owned one, as did Tim @ Envy Valeting.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Lovely car and cracking job you've done too. I knew a guy that owned one of these in Norwich a few years back; it had so much more presence than any Impreza, even the two door type R Imports. Awesome things 

Thanks for sharing and once again, lovely job :thumb:


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

Best ever subaru made!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

That is super clean, nice work some lovely reflections.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

CJC said:


> Best ever subaru made!


I prefer the RB5 tbh, but these are much rarer. Lol.


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

minnnt said:


> I prefer the RB5 tbh, but these are much rarer. Lol.


The RB5 is a nice car one of my favourite but it's got nothing on a 22b


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

What a car! :argie: Definitely one of the best Subarus to roll out of the factory. A destined classic IMO. 

Thanks for sharing! :thumb:


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

CJC said:


> The RB5 is a nice car one of my favourite but it's got nothing on a 22b


In what way mate? It's the blue and gold vs the grey and grey that makes the difference for me but I am in no way a scooby expert or even knowledgeable about them in any way what so ever. :lol:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## gca3n (Apr 1, 2011)

Just stunning.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Iconic car, looks good!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

what a sweet looking car and great job on the tidy up


----------



## busterbulldog (Sep 5, 2012)

minnnt said:


> I prefer the RB5 tbh, but these are much rarer. Lol.


The rb5 is a boggo 2000 turbo with a grey paint job,the 22b is a very special part of Subaru history.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice looking Scooby :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great Car!! Lots of gloss on that lovely colour.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

busterbulldog said:


> The rb5 is a boggo 2000 turbo with a grey paint job,the 22b is a very special part of Subaru history.


Good to know. Cheers.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job :thumb:


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

busterbulldog said:


> The rb5 is a boggo 2000 turbo with a grey paint job,the 22b is a very special part of Subaru history.


If the RB5 was ordered with the WR Sport options and Prodrive suspension, then it was quite different. More power, more torque, better dampers and springs rates were tweaked too.

No 22b but probably the nicest UK Impreza out of the classics and better than the Sti v3 that I owned (and the UK 2000 turbo I owned as well  )


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Simply...o my days...can't shut my mouth or stop drooling! What a car!!


----------



## Jordan92 (Sep 6, 2013)

dream car


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

very very nice ! , would go for gloss black on your brake discs tho


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

Always loved the 22b, awesome motor 
I did used to see the one that was driving around Norwich but it was trashed on some twisty back roads and the driver had to be cut out by some of my colleagues.
Apparently they had nothing powerful enough to get through the 'B post' so they had to cut round the top where it joined the roof, making a semicircle in the roof!
The driver was fine BTW, just a bit embarrassed and obviously gutted about his pride & joy.
Not sure if the car made it back onto the road.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh man......I know the owner had a Noble M12 the following Summer, but I assumed he bought that as well as he was minted! 

Thanks to guys like you who keep numpties from getting trapped and into big trouble :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Schuey said:


> Yup. Initially 400 JDM models were built and sold out. Then another 24 were built for export markets (16 UK - hence 'Type UK', 5 Australia & 3 prototypes). The prototypes (#000) were owned by Colin McRae, Nicky Grist & David Lapworth. Also, Ryan Giggs owned one as did Prince Naseem Hamed.


And so did I but I wont brag about it lol.

Looks amazing there, lovely job and the 22B is the only car I've owned that I wish I'd never sold.....


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> And so did I but I wont brag about it lol.
> 
> Looks amazing there, lovely job and the 22B is the only car I've owned that I wish I'd never sold.....


Haha. Edited my post and added your name.


----------



## busterbulldog (Sep 5, 2012)

3dom said:


> If the RB5 was ordered with the WR Sport options and Prodrive suspension, then it was quite different. More power, more torque, better dampers and springs rates were tweaked too.
> 
> No 22b but probably the nicest UK Impreza out of the classics and better than the Sti v3 that I owned (and the UK 2000 turbo I owned as well  )


Over rated and not enough power ,just a turbo with PPP,the P1 was a mile better


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Opinions.........you know the saying


----------



## busterbulldog (Sep 5, 2012)

3dom said:


> Opinions.........you know the saying


Sure do


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

a friend of mine had one of these...... lucky sod!!

What a car..... real nice example too!!!


----------



## mjstokes85 (Nov 2, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## RefleKtion (Mar 26, 2011)

wow....just wow....this is THAT car for me. everyone has one, and for me this is it. has been my favourite car of all time for as long as I can remember (i'd genuinely rather have this than any million pound supercar you care to mention).

the 22b was the most special of the special breed of early shape scoobies. it was practically a road going version of the WRC car, had the wide arches, 2 doors, more power etc and was super rare to boot. no idea how many are left now. 

thanks for sharing this OP, what an iconic motor!

one day.... :driver:


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice finish,What was the LSP?.


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

Stunning car! Defo the best classic Impreza made!
Never heard u had to be chosen to buy one though, find that had to believe.


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Lovely motor and its great for the owner that it is Number One of 16 in the UK.

Nice detail too :thumb:


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

A very rare beast indeed...stunning...thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice work there dude, looks stunning and so it should as it is obviously pampered... which is a bit of a shame as the real joy in these cars is the driving and driving them hard.

I worked for a Subaru dealer some years back and had the pleasure of driving one of these back to back with a P1 (P1 on 18"s with the prodrive brake and exhaust upgrade) . Both great cars, the P1 was the easier of the 2 and at low speed manouvering the adjustable diff in the 22B could be a bit clunky but on the move.... Awesome!! :devil:


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all....many thanks for the comments and interest. Thought it would be of interest being a bit different!

To answer a previous query regarding being chosen to own one - my friend tells me you had to apply to Subaru to show interest in the car then you were chosen to be one of the 16 lucky ones. He says you also had to be a current Subaru customer and own a Subaru to qualify. I'm sure a Subaru aficionado here will know a bit more about it.



Porkypig said:


> Nice work there dude, looks stunning and so it should as it is obviously pampered... which is a bit of a shame as the real joy in these cars is the driving and driving them hard.
> 
> I worked for a Subaru dealer some years back and had the pleasure of driving one of these back to back with a P1 (P1 on 18"s with the prodrive brake and exhaust upgrade) . Both great cars, the P1 was the easier of the 2 and at low speed manouvering the adjustable diff in the 22B could be a bit clunky but on the move.... Awesome!! :devil:


It is pampered but one of his other cars gets used a bit!


12SMC02l_#765F by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr


12SMC02b by stephenchamberlaincars, on Flickr

It's an ex works car and a bit of a handful!

Cheers


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh yeah baby, bring it on!!! :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Very smart, love the stripes in the seats


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Stunning motor mate.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lovely thing mate. I literally knew nothing about them until this turned up for me to estimate...


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

automotive pornografy!!!


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

A truly stunning car! An all time great for sure. 

You could park a 22b amongst any exotica, supercars, hypercars and the 22b would stand out. 

One of my poster cars as I was growing up.


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't see them to much now days, looks really clean one, top work on it


----------



## dve4572 (Jan 1, 2013)

Very fast car.
Top job on the detail.
What happened to the smashed one? did it get fixed?


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Beautiful car. Looks tidy indeed. Got to love a scooby.


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Wicked car, great work!:thumb:


----------



## klapasch (Jun 28, 2015)

OH MY GOD, AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Subscribed to your Flickr account and got a new wallpaper thanks to you


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Proper bank job Car. 
Very nice. 


Gonz.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I commend you on the necro posting :lol:


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

Great car, came up a treat👍
I'm about to buy my 1st das6 pro and considering what pads/polish to use, JDM Legacy WR LTD in similar colour, just light swirls etc was thinking of Sonax EX 04-06? Can I ask what you used and which LSP?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi - forgot about this thread! Thanks for the comments.



Reddaddy67 said:


> Great car, came up a treat👍
> I'm about to buy my 1st das6 pro and considering what pads/polish to use, JDM Legacy WR LTD in similar colour, just light swirls etc was thinking of Sonax EX 04-06? Can I ask what you used and which LSP?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Blimey it was a while ago when i did this but as I remember the paint is quite soft on these so I only used a mild polish from the Menz range. Will have used Autoglym EGP most likely as a LSP.

Cheers


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for your speedy reply👍
Yes mine's so soft I pick up magic hairline scratches from looking at it, it seems I'm also a target for cats too keeping warm by the scoop, damn furry beasts grrrr, we have two but it's not our cats, I'm gonna put microfiber gloves on their feet if I catch them.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy-Mac (Jan 4, 2016)

Reddaddy67 said:


> Thanks for your speedy reply👍
> Yes mine's so soft I pick up magic hairline scratches from looking at it, it seems I'm also a target for cats too keeping warm by the scoop, damn furry beasts grrrr, we have two but it's not our cats, I'm gonna put microfiber gloves on their feet if I catch them.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Just buy a BB gun :lol: they will learn


----------

